# Solved: DAMMIT! My ipod's spinner wont work.



## wewt (Oct 25, 2004)

I rubbed a little soap over it, then wiped it off. It worked then. An hour later the spinner won't work.. the touch one. HELP! I have the 40 g one


----------



## wewt (Oct 25, 2004)

Now I've asked over 10 questions on this forum.. not one person has even responded. Even over MONTHS.

Edited by AcaCandy for language content.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Could have something to do with your attitude  I would suggest you clean up your language if you wish to remain around here.

As for your hijack this log, I will make this statement, when I see this:
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BearShare] "C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe" /pause

I assume the person is a thief and I stay away from helping. Using those programs only create problems and there are enough people with "LEGIT" problems that they don't create by themselves.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=312789

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=288747


----------



## wewt (Oct 25, 2004)

Listen, I know I'm being sassy. It didnt start out that way, but please.. just help me. How do I uninstall everything Bearshare has.. in the first place.


----------



## wewt (Oct 25, 2004)

Plus, just because I have a weapon doesn't mean I'm going to kill someone. As you see, the whole reason for my other questions was because it wont let me get to iTunes to buy anything.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go to add/remove programs, I would assume it should be there. Uninstall it, then post another Hijack This log. By the way, there is a new version, download that one prior to posting a new log.

Post to one of those other threads, as this probably has NOTHING to do with your IPOD hardware.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Also remove Viewpoint Toolbar & WeatherBug in add/remove programs.

Reboot and post a new log in this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=312789 and I'll look at your log.


----------



## wewt (Oct 25, 2004)

Whenever I try to uninstall Weatherbug it says it can't find INSTALL.LOG or something.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

cybertech said:


> post a new log in this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=312789 and I'll look at your log.


----------



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

wewt said:


> I rubbed a little soap over it, then wiped it off. It worked then. An hour later the spinner won't work.. the touch one. HELP! I have the 40 g one


What generation is your iPod?


----------



## wewt (Oct 25, 2004)

Never mind. I fixed *BOTH* of the problems. I had insurance on the iPod, upgraded to photo, and had a bad proxy on. Thanks for you guys putting up with me while I'm menstrual.


----------

